# Woodworking paintings and workshop art



## Bugnurd (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd like to see what's out there for woodworking and workshop related artwork. Stuff that would be appropriate to hang in your shop. Here's one of my favorites.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a really nice picture. I only have a Craftsman circular saw clock. I purchased it a long time ago when the Craftsman name actually meant something.


----------

